# Lidocaine as a Therapeutic Injection



## Coder85 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi!

If Lidocaine is injected with Sensorcaine as a therapeutic injection (20550) can I bill for both Sensorcaine (S0020) and Lidocaine (J3490, unclassified drug), since the only HCPCS code for lidocaine is for IV(J2001)... Can I bill for Lidocaine with J3490 in this case?

Please help! 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## philipwells (Oct 12, 2015)

From our clinic's past experiences Lidocaine is never reimbursable.


----------

